# new track times 350z



## RED350Z (Jun 1, 2003)

last week i ran a best of
60ft 2.24
1/8 9.155sec
@79.95mph

this week i ran a
9.046 1/8 @81.49
didnt get a 60 ft time not sure why.... i had a little better traction and i installed my high flow cats last saturday.... hopefully with better tires cause they were still spinning a little ill run in the 8's on the 1/8 mile track.....


----------



## Nissan00 (Nov 13, 2003)

Your probably running low 14's around 14.0-3???


----------



## RED350Z (Jun 1, 2003)

Nissan00 said:


> Your probably running low 14's around 14.0-3???


thats it... huh well i was hoping to be hitting atleast a 13.9... well im going to a quarter track in a few weeks so well see.... ill have better tires by then also..

anyone know the stock Z 1/8 and quarter times.....from a road test magazine????


----------



## cawest (Oct 10, 2003)

1/4 stock the 350z best time is 13.8...ppl average 14.1 or 14.2 at the track...my best time on the stock was 14 flat..gotta dig through all my time slips to find it..but if i do i will post it up


----------



## RED350Z (Jun 1, 2003)

kewl if i can see ur times i can kinda gauge where im at as far as 1/4 times....right now my best 1/8 time is 9.046 but its getting colder too.. i ran that at about 65 degrees...next time im gonna deflate my stock tires...any tips on tire pressure i should run...


----------



## cawest (Oct 10, 2003)

I have my tire pressure at 3.2 during the summer..itz gotten a lil cold here so i pumped it up to 3.4


----------

